# R.I.P memorials here…



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Everyone goes through that tragic time… loosing your baby(s) isn't easy. Post your fish memorials here (with a pic if you can) May your betas live in peace under the Rainbow Bridge. (Warning:Expect to cry reading this)


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm going to start off with my memorial of my first beta every… Wally. 
He died of unknown causes. 
May he rest in peace under the Rainbow Bridge, where I will someday find him. 
RIP Wally… August 2011- May 2012. :*( :3


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

Might as well..
Last night I lost my first crowntail and second betta. His name was Morpheus, affectionately called Mo or Morphie. He enjoyed a healthy, happy life, until a sudden illness overtook him. 
He's swimming under the fabled rainbow bridge now... RIP little buddy.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

My memorials: 

Comet; he was a beautiful red veiltail who I only had over night. He was my second betta and passed from unknown causes. May he swim in peace<3

Pedro; my first crowntail, he was gorgeous. He was extremely sick when I rescued him and lived much longer than expected. He fought his illness but one morning grew tired. May he swim in peace<3

Milo: My very first betta ever, he was a simple blue veiltail but with so much personality. After having him for many months he hoped the divider and fought with his brother. I seperated them but by that time it was to late he was clearly injured beyond repair. Milo will forever have a special place in my heart. May he swim in peace <3

Bentley; he was my stunning blue and green veiltail and my most recent loss. I had him for about 1.5 years and I loved him deeply. He and I endured a lot together, moving, tail biting, fighting his brother milo, but we also had so many good times! It was a tragic unexpected loss. May he swim in peace <3


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Aww… guys I'm so sorry for ur lose(s)


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I just lost Star one of my favorite Female Bettas this morning (November 9, 2012) I only had her for a little over 4 months. She had some kind of parasite I thought and I treated her in water with Aquarium salt in it in her own cup for a while and the parasites droped off. She was feeling better a few days later so I returned her to the 30 Gallon Tank. A couple of days later the parasites, or whatever they were, returned to different areas on her body. None of the other fish have any parasites. I put her in a little 1 Gallon tank with fresh water and conditioner etc and a heater. She was fine when I went to bed, but this morning she was already swimming under the Rainbow Bridge.  It is always my Favorites that seem to die first...

RIP Star, I tried so hard to save you. It is OK Star, I'll be alright. Go be a part of Gods beautiful underwater Rainbow in Heaven little one. I'll always love you no matter where you are! 

Picture of when I first Bought her in July, 2012


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh she was just BEAUTIFUL! I'm so sorry and I c why u named her Star


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

*R.I.P. Peaches*

I just lost my baby Peaches  
He was getting sluggish and old. I've had him for a while, but I still wasn't expecting to wake up and find him dead. 

R.I.P. my little baby.


----------



## betta4eva (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rip feller*

Lost a good one this morning. I can't bring myself to flush  Give me the strength


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry 4 ur loses! Peaches, so pretty! Feller, RIP


----------



## WhiteRoseMarei (Nov 13, 2012)

*Double RIP*

*Claire Redtail*

I had you for almost a month. You were the sweetest little thing. I didn't really pay you much mind at first. . .but I grew real attached to you. I loved walking in from a stressful day of class only to see you come right of from the plant to stare at me. . .and how you'd follow my finger for a little while as if you were playing with me. . .you had such a beautiful personality and I miss you so much. . .it kills me to see your paper memorial every day. . .

She died so suddenly. . .one day acting fine. . .and then she doesn't come up and I found her just laying in her plant, gone. . .all her fins gone as well. . .no signs that she was ill. Just gone suddenly. . .

*Charlotte*

I've only had you for about a week. . .and it's surprising how attached I got to you. You were really sick. . .and there was too much wrong and too much time gone by. . .who knows how long you were sick before I rescued you. You don't know how much you made me smile with your spunky sort of aggression. . .and how much you made me happy the first time you dropped eggs. I don't know how I fell in love with you so quick. . .I just wish I could've saved you. I hope that you felt every bit of love in this last week.

She died this morning after I began treatments for her ailments. . .she was really really sick. I know that if I hadn't brought her home a week ago, she would've died sooner. . .but I had so much hope that I could save her. . .and now she gives me the drive to work harder to save Steve and to try and have the pet section in my WalMart closed down. . .

RIP Claire 11/09/12 and Charlotte 11/13/12


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I hate it when fish die unexpectedly. May they swim in peace under the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Masami-was in terrible shape, died the next day. (my picture) :c
Bae-Died 17 days after I got him.. probably from ammonia.. (my first betta)
:c
Daryan-Got sucked up the filter
Emmy-Got sucked up the filter


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't like filters. Have killed over 40% of my fish


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm using pantyhose to baffle em'.. but i'll buy the fluval sponge cover thing


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm sorry for all your losses. :-(


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you. c:


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

You have my condolences. :blueworry:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm sorry for ur loses. I saw a very bloated betta at Walmart. He was floating, like they do when they die, but he was still alive. He was a pure purple. U could see marble on him. Rip little purple dude.


----------



## puppetmaster1011 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lost my first betta kida he was so funny always watching what i was doing playing with the betta leaf bed in his tank and playin with lysander thought their tank walls after almost 3 years he is now left me and his best friend lysander we miss him alot:BIGangel:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Okay, here goes-

*S.I.P., Dirk:* You introduced me to the world of bettas and had an amazing personality. I am forever mad at myself for leaving you in a cold house with no heater (power was out) when I was in New York.

*S.I.P., Picasso:* You were a shoulder to lean on, you always listened and were so adorable. I am so sorry that I wasn't with you in your last moments and I will forever regret not being there to say farewell. Even now, I can barely even think about you without almost bursting in to tears. I'll always remember you, Picasso. You'll always have a home in my heart.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Aww. Ur making me cry


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry. I just haven't really talked about Picasso since he...went under the Rainbow Bridge and I kind of just needed to let it out.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sip.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

SIP rose. She was a good fish. I was planning to breed we. She just up and died. I have no idea why.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I can't bring myself to talk about it but… I jut lost Cleo. She got pinecone. She was super fat and couldn't eat. I had to put her down. SIP Cleo you will be in my heart forever… I love you Cleo. I cried like a baby when I heard that noise that meant you where gone.


----------

